# Swap meets in Portland?



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Can anyone tell me of any swap meets in Portland this fall/Winter? Certainly there must be one.....or two...

When and where would be helpful or a link


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

wasfast said:


> Can anyone tell me of any swap meets in Portland this fall/Winter? Certainly there must be one.....or two...
> 
> When and where would be helpful or a link


P.U.M.P. swap meet, Sunday, Nov. 20, 11:00 - 3:00. It's usually at the Friendly House Comm. Center on NW Savier. Google for directions. Check the PUMP site for more current info: http://www.pumpclub.org/

I went the last 2 years, first year I got a Mavic K rear for $125. Last year not much to choose from, but passed on a set of pedals I'm wishing I had now. You never know what you'll find.


----------

